# Kinderbremshebel an Hotrock 16



## Portiman (26. August 2013)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich lange mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe, meinem Sohn ein islabike zu besorgen, bin ich aufgrund der Beschaffungsschwierigkeiten doch bei Specialized geblieben und habe meinem fast 4 Jährigen Sohn nach seinem Hotrock 12 jetzt ein Hotrock 16 Zoll gekauft. (Zum 4. Geburtstag). Das Bike ist ansich toll und ist mit unter 9 Kilo im Vergleich zu den meissten Wettbewerbsrädern auch leichter. 

Das einzige, was mich wirklich an dem Bike stört ist, dass das Rad neben dem viel diskutieren Rücktritt eine eigentlich nicht funktionierende Seitenzugbremse vorn hat mit viel zu großen und sperrigen Bremshebel.

Könnt Ihr mit ein Tipp für einen gut einstellbaren Bremshebel geben, der an einer Seitenzugbremse mit kleinen Händen funktioniert?
Gern nehme ich auch Tipps für eine komplette Seitenzugbremse entgegen, die ich ggf. auch hinten nachrüsten kann.
Wenn ich jetzt nochmal 50 -100 Euro für eine gute Bremse investieren muss, ist mir das recht. Montage wäre kein Problem.
Es muss doch bessere Seitenzugbremsen für Kinderfahrräder geben, die auch funktionieren.


----------



## monsterlurchi (27. August 2013)

Ich habe bei dem Rad meiner kleinen eine avid digit 7 verbaut.
Hebel ist auch für kleine Hände top einstellbar und die Bremskraft lässt sich gut kontrollieren, sie kommt prima zurecht.
Die kostet keine 50.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Portiman (27. August 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Info. Aber das ist ja eine V-Brake. Die kann ich nicht verbauen. Oder hast Du nur die Hebel gemeint? Ich kann nur Seitenzugbremsen verbauen...

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Büscherammler (27. August 2013)

Ich habe mir von Isla nur den Bremshebel von Cnoc schicken lassen. Hat 8 + Versand gekostet. Vielleicht geht das immer noch.
Allerdings musste ich die Bremse leicht aufreiben, Islabikes verwendet einen 20mm (?) Lenkerdurchmesser.


----------



## monsterlurchi (27. August 2013)

Portiman schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info. Aber das ist ja eine V-Brake. Die kann ich nicht verbauen. Oder hast Du nur die Hebel gemeint? Ich kann nur Seitenzugbremsen verbauen...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk 2



Das ausschließlich Seilzug geht habe ich über lesen, sorry.
aktuell habe ich auch nur die Hebel dran, allerdings war am kokua eine vbrake verbaut und die Kombi aus David Hebel und noname vbrake funktioniert gut.
Normalerweise müsste aber ein vbrake Hebel mit der Seilzugbremse funktionieren !?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (28. August 2013)

Wieso kann man an dem Rad nur ne Seitenzugbremse verbauen? 
Haben die nicht dieselben Sockel an Gabel/Rahmen?
Gehe gleich mal nachgucken, am Wheelworx ist ja auch ne Seitenzugbremse, ob da keine Canti/V-Brake ginge...


----------



## Diman (28. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Wieso kann man an dem Rad nur ne Seitenzugbremse verbauen?
> Haben die nicht dieselben Sockel an Gabel/Rahmen?


Nee, die brauchen nur ein Loch in der Gabel und keine Sockel.


----------



## trolliver (28. August 2013)

Und von den Mittelzugfelgenbremsen, die ich in einem deiner anderen Thrreads errwähnt habe, hältst du nichts?


----------



## Diman (28. August 2013)

Vllt. wird auch eine long reach RR-Bremse zB Dia-Compe 806 passen.


----------



## Floh (28. August 2013)

Ich würd auch sagen mit einer Bremse aus dem Crosser-Bereich könntest Du akzeptable Bremsleistungen bei guter Reifenfreiheit erreichen.


----------



## Portiman (28. August 2013)

Danke für die zahlreichen Tipps. Ich bin fündig geworden. Hab einen U-Brake Adapter und eine U-Brake aus dem BMX Segment gefunden. Die werde ich später montieren. Außerdem habe ich noch einen BMX Bremshebel gefunden, der sich schon nah ranstellen lässt. 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (30. August 2013)

Könntest du die Teile-Namen hier nennen, und die Teile verlinken? Muss noch ein Merida 612 pimpen


----------



## Portiman (30. August 2013)

Da gibt es nicht sooo viel zu benennen. Im Grunde musst Du dich an einen BMX Laden wenden und hoffen, dass er noch einen sogenanntem U-Brake Adapter herumliegen hat. Die gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr. Darauf kannst du dann eine
beliebige U-Brake Bremse montieren. Der Läden hatte noch 1 Adapter in der Schublade..war sein letzter. 
Google mal nach U-Brake Adapter. Da kommen Bilder von einem des Herstellers Tektro. Nur bestellen kann man den nirgendwo mehr. Ded Hebel ist ebenfalls ein BMX Bremshebel. Ich schau mal später nach, ob ich den Hersteller ausmachen kann...

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trail-S (4. März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
habe einen guten Laden gefunden welcher die Tektro U-Brake Adapterplatten verkauft www.bmxshop.de.
Da Mindestbestellwert im WebShop 40€ sind müsst ihr die Adapterplatte per Email anfordern - aktuell 12€ plus Versand.


----------



## trifi70 (4. März 2014)

Danke für den Tipp!  Wird bestellt und das 12" Rad an der VR-Bremse gepimpt.


----------



## Trail-S (4. März 2014)

Welchen Bremshebel verwendest Du? Auch schon eine bestimmte U-Brake im Sinn? (soweit bin ich noch nicht - habe eben erst die Adapterplatte bestellt...ach ja - brauche das für ein 12" Hotrock...


----------



## trifi70 (4. März 2014)

Noch nix im Hinterkopf, hat noch etwas Zeit. Die Kleine fährt zwar schon mit dem Rad (mit Stützrädern, wir haben kein Dreirad), aber ich vermute, auch für eine gut funktionierende VR-Bremse ist es noch zu früh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drehvial (4. März 2014)

Empfehlung: Sinz Mini oder Salt Junior Bremshebel. Passt vom Übersetzungsverhältnis (für Cantilever bzw U-Brake) und sind beide sehr klein, relativ leicht, Kosten ca. 10€/Stück


----------



## Lachnitt (15. April 2014)

Hi,
hat denn jemand von Euch schon Erfahrungen gesammelt mit U-Brake oder "guter" Seitenzugbremse am Kinderrad?
Funktioniert, Bedienkräfte passen, alle happy?
Oder doch ein Satz mit X


----------



## michfisch (15. April 2014)

Ich habe bisher alles umgerüstet auf HS 33 mit den EVO Hebeln. Bomben Bremse auch gerade für geringe Handkraft.
Michael


----------



## Lachnitt (15. April 2014)

Sicher ne gute Alternative, gescheite Avid V-Brakes sind sicher auch nicht schlecht.
Nur braucht man für Beides eben Cantisockel an der Gabel, welche leider nicht alle Kinderräder in mit 16" Laufrad haben.
Beispielsweise Specialized Hotrock oder Centurion R'Bock, daher explizit die Frage nach Seitenzug oder U-Brake (mit Adapter).
Kann mir jemand glaubhaft bestätigen, dass das nicht funzt, muss ich diese Räder von der Liste streichen.


----------



## michfisch (15. April 2014)

Ah, gut hab ich geschnallt.
nimm dich einfach gute Rennradbremsen mit langem Schenkel, die passen doch auch und sind leicht.
Es gibt aber auch alte HS Öldruckbremsen mit so einer Aufnahme.


----------



## trifi70 (18. April 2014)

Zumindest an unserm Rad sind die langschenkligen RR-Bremsen immer noch zu kurz. Die HS werdens genauso sein und sind auch kaum aufzutreiben. Ev. passen bei Dir die Diacompe BRS 202 mit max. 75mm Maß zwischen Bolzen und Bremsbelag/Felge.

Ich habe auf Verdacht bei Amazon fürn 10er eine Point Synchronbremse bestellt. Ist im Prinzip ein U-Brake Adapter mit montierten Bremsarmen im Seitenzugprinzip. Sie hat damit bessere Hebelverhältnisse als das ab Werk montierte Original, ist aber in dieser Ausführung eine eher windige Konstruktion. Ok, fürs Kinderrad mags reichen... Die Federkraft der Rückstellfeder ist für meine Begriffe zu hoch. Ich überlege, diese zu reduzieren, ev. tuts die Bremse dann. Vl. aber auch nicht. To be continued...


----------



## Trail-S (18. April 2014)

Das hab ich am 12 er Hotrock gemacht. dünnere federstahl und die zusätzlichen boegen vom original weggelassen. rueckstellkraft meiner Meinung nach OK. damit kann meine kleine etwas bremsen. ich werde mir aber trotzdem noch ne u-brake besorgen.


----------



## doriuscrow (19. Mai 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Zumindest an unserm Rad sind die langschenkligen RR-Bremsen immer noch zu kurz. Die HS werdens genauso sein und sind auch kaum aufzutreiben. Ev. passen bei Dir die Diacompe BRS 202 mit max. 75mm Maß zwischen Bolzen und Bremsbelag/Felge.
> 
> Ich habe auf Verdacht bei Amazon fürn 10er eine Point Synchronbremse bestellt. Ist im Prinzip ein U-Brake Adapter mit montierten Bremsarmen im Seitenzugprinzip. Sie hat damit bessere Hebelverhältnisse als das ab Werk montierte Original, ist aber in dieser Ausführung eine eher windige Konstruktion. Ok, fürs Kinderrad mags reichen... Die Federkraft der Rückstellfeder ist für meine Begriffe zu hoch. Ich überlege, diese zu reduzieren, ev. tuts die Bremse dann. Vl. aber auch nicht. To be continued...


Gibt es inzwischen neue Erkenntnisse? Stehe gerade vor der gleichen Aufgabe und überlege, besagte Synchronbremse oder eine Dia Mx1000 zu nehmen... u-brake-Adapter scheint man ja nicht mehr zu bekommen. 
Welche Hebel habt ihr benutzt? Salt und Sinz gibt's ja auch nicht überall...


----------



## supperharry (10. Dezember 2015)

Servus,

falls es jemanden interessiert.

Ich habe am Hotrock 16" meines Sohnes die funktionslose original VR-Bremse durch eine "Dia-Compe 806"  ersetzt. Das Bike hat jetzt am Vorderrad eine spürbare Bremswirkung beim geringen Handkraftaufwand.
Die Montage ist problemlos, die Schenkellänge von 75mm ist jedoch gerade noch ausreichend.
Auf jeden Fall low-budget-tuning.

Gruß


----------



## track94 (25. Juli 2017)

Ich schubs  nochmal hab hier auch noch ein Hotrock mit schlechter U-brake am Vorderrad.
Hat sonst noch wer eine andere Alternative zur Dia 806 

Gruß Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (27. Juli 2017)

track94 schrieb:


> ...mit schlechter U-brake am Vorderrad.
> Hat sonst noch wer eine andere Alternative zur Dia 806


Die 806 ist keine U-brake...


----------



## track94 (27. Juli 2017)

Wer kann schon wissen wie die ganzen Dinger sich schimpfen ....

Bin ja nicht umsonst Fachbegriffslegastheniker 

HabAb auf jedenfall so ein Ding jetzt zuhause liegen 

Wie schimpfen die sich denn
Doppelbackenreibungsverlangsamer


----------



## track94 (27. Juli 2017)

Langer Doppelschenkelligerreibungsverlangsamer
Wär auch gut

Habs selbst herausgef


----------



## KIV (27. Juli 2017)

https://wikipedalia.com/index.php/U-Brake
Dein Teil ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlich aber ne ganz normale "Seitenzugbremse"...

Guckst Du auch:
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradbremse


----------



## masterandy (16. Oktober 2018)

track94 schrieb:


> Langer Doppelschenkelligerreibungsverlangsamer
> Wär auch gut
> 
> Habs selbst herausgef



Servus, bist du mit der Dia denn nun zufrieden geworden? Bzw. der Lütte


----------

